# Sunshine bunny



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunshine has been with us for around 3 months.
In this time she has had two enquiries, both of which the parties involved withdrew 

She is a beautiful girl.
She used to lunge box and bite, but this IS improving. She still growls occassionally, and will lunge if startled, but I believe with the right bunny friend who can teach her how to love and trust people, she would make a lovely addition to anyone's family.

She is around 11 months.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh she's beautiful! i wish i was closer!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

We rehome nationally for the right home


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont think i could promise her that for another few months either 

but she is beautiful! 

I miss rabbits


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

any luck on the rehoming?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww she is a cutie, i can't wait for the bunny room to be done so we can another one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> aww she is a cutie, i can't wait for the bunny room to be done so we can another one


OI NO MORE!!! Hehe!! Though to be fair...that is a stunning rabbit! xx


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunshine is still looking for a home.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OI NO MORE!!! Hehe!! Though to be fair...that is a stunning rabbit! xx


i know!!! but i have been told i can have one more rabbit to keep thumper company...after that no more  i wish i drove then i could come see her and possibly adopt her  damn it! she is stunning!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunshine is reserved


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Sunshine is reserved


brilliant news!


----------

